# 96 hour mite count, results



## tony350i (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi,

Are you using standard foundation or small cell/natural cell in your brood box? 

Regards Tony


----------



## spunky (Nov 14, 2006)

*cell*

Natural cell


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Sounds like they are doing well to me.


----------

